# My Favorite Carbon Fiber Humi



## Smoke N' Daddy (Jun 27, 2010)

Just wanted to share sum pics of my humi and the cigars she keeps @ 70%!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

HOLY CRAP... $8.99 for a Flor de Oliva????

Your organizational skills I envy.


----------



## Smoke N' Daddy (Jun 27, 2010)

Yessir. The prices n Cali arent the best but at least im not living n NY!!! I was saving that Flor of a beast for a poker night cuz it will smoke for about 3 to 4 hours!:rockon:


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice humi, and smokes. Welcome aboard. That Flor de Oliva scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Smoke N' Daddy (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanx 8ball! I will post sum pics of me smokin the La Flor n the near future.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice humidor,love the Carbon Fiber!


----------



## Smoke N' Daddy (Jun 27, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> Nice humidor,love the Carbon Fiber!


Thanx John but I like your profile pic better!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> HOLY CRAP... $8.99 for a Flor de Oliva????
> 
> Your organizational skills I envy.


Haha, as soon as I saw the price on that stick, I knew he was a resident of CA without looking at his profile :mrgreen:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

That's not an actual carbon weave, right?


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

ckay said:


> That's not an actual carbon weave, right?


Probably not.The only real cf humi Ive seen is about $500. Hence the reason why I am making my own humi and cigar cases


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I'd love to see the finished products!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

ckay said:


> I'd love to see the finished products!


So would I! lol it has been slow going and some of the molds have been difficult to make. What got me going was when I saw the Griffins cf case and saw just how flimsy it was. My prototypes can handle me standing on them and I am 6'2" 230lbs. So far the only cigar case I am working on is a 3 finger toro sized that is crush proof. I am also going to work on some ashtrays. I am getting into gilding to give the finished products some flair. But alas these are on the back burner since I have so much going on right now. Anyone hiring? :mrgreen:

Did I just thread-jack? sorry.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, really cool man! I Love it!!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Smoke N' Daddy said:


> Yessir. The prices n Cali arent the best but at least im not living n NY!!! I was saving that Flor of a beast for a poker night cuz it will smoke for about 3 to 4 hours!:rockon:


Welcome and check out Cigars International. I just bought a bundle of 20 Flor de Olivas. These monsters were 8 X 52 RG with 5 freebies for $40.99. Just sayin.....................25 sticks for $41 bucks.


----------



## Smoke N' Daddy (Jun 27, 2010)

scottw said:


> Welcome and check out Cigars International. I just bought a bundle of 20 Flor de Olivas. These monsters were 8 X 52 RG with 5 freebies for $40.99. Just sayin.....................25 sticks for $41 bucks.


I will...thanx!


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## rk_classic (Mar 16, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> HOLY CRAP... $8.99 for a Flor de Oliva????
> 
> Your organizational skills I envy.


that is steep, been getting mine at the local for 3.55 a stick

nice work on the humi

rk_classic


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet looking humi.


----------



## warcollapse (Jun 1, 2009)

I've got the very same humi, and it ROCKS. Nice thick walls. I got a mine for a steal at the local B&M, how about you?


----------



## Smoke N' Daddy (Jun 27, 2010)

warcollapse said:


> I've got the very same humi, and it ROCKS. Nice thick walls. I got a mine for a steal at the local B&M, how about you?


Same with me brutha! Ya, the construction is done very well. And it holds my humidity perfect. I'd buy a couple more if I needed.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

That a seriously nice humidor, and I wouldn't kick the sticks out of bed for eating crackers either!

If you don't mind me asking what does one of those run?


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

good lookin humi & nice collection too!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Smoke N' Daddy said:


> Just wanted to share sum pics of my humi and the cigars she keeps @ 70%!


Nice looking humidor!:laser:


----------



## emxracer (Jul 5, 2010)

Sweet


----------

